# I haven't checked my e-mails yet.



## thtamas

Hallo liebe Mitglieder!

Wie kann ich sagen wenn in der Früh ich eine Besprechung habe und mein Kollege fragt, ob ich schon eine Antwort bekommen habe, und ich will sagen, dass ich weiß nicht weil ich meine E-Mail noch nicht ....? 
"Überprüfen" klingt mir nicht so gut hier, vielleicht "mir noch nicht angeschaut habe"?


Danke Euch!


----------



## bearded

Hallo
In diesem Fall würde ich das Verb 'prüfen' verwenden. _ Ich habe meine E-Mails/die Liste meiner E-Mails noch nicht geprüft._


----------



## chlapec

Morgen,
Ich denke, Du kannst in diesem Fall das Verb *checken *benutzen.


----------



## Frieder

Ja, *checken *sagt man wohl heute. Früher habe ich _nach_ meinen E-Mails _gesehen_, oder einfach _geschaut_, ob ich E-Mails habe.


----------



## bearded

Passt 'prüfen' in dem Zusammenhang nicht recht?


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> Ja, *checken *sagt man wohl heute. Früher habe ich _nach_ meinen E-Mails _gesehen_, oder einfach _geschaut_, ob ich E-Mails habe.


Seit wann und wo ist das der Fall? Wer verwendet es so?

Ich habe das bisher weder gelesen noch gehört. Zumindest nicht in meiner Erinnerung, oder es war extrem selten.

Ergänzung:
PS: Im Internet ist es recht häufig, es gibt schon einen E-Mail-Checker.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Passt 'prüfen' in dem Zusammenhang nicht recht?


Ich würde in diesem Zusammenhang eher sagen "Ich habe meine E-Mails noch nicht durchgesehen."


----------



## Hutschi

thtamas said:


> Hallo liebe Mitglieder!
> 
> Wie kann ich sagen wenn in der Früh ich eine Besprechung habe und mein Kollege fragt, ob ich schon eine Antwort bekommen habe, und ich will sagen, dass ich weiß nicht weil ich meine E-Mail noch nicht ....?
> "Überprüfen" klingt mir nicht so gut hier, vielleicht "mir noch nicht angeschaut habe"?
> 
> 
> Danke Euch!


Prüfen - Nachschauen, welche gekommen sind. Absender und Thema lesen, einschätzen, ob man öffnet und wichtig erscheinende E-Mails lesen.
Lesen - Inhalt lesen.

Checken ??? Was bedeutet es in Deutsch?

(In Englisch kenne ich "to check".)


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Passt 'prüfen' in dem Zusammenhang nicht recht?


Nein, das passt nicht. Die Übersetzung wäre zu wörtlich. Die Nebenbedeutung von_ to check_, die hier zum Tragen kommt, gibt das deutsche _(über-)prüfen_ nicht her. Bei _Emails prüfen_ würde man an so etwas denken wie z.B. zu überprüfen, ob eine Mail echt ist oder vieleicht ein Phishing-Versuch.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> das passt nicht


Würde es mit 'Liste' immer noch nicht passen? _Ich habe die Liste meiner E-Mails noch nicht geprüft _(um zu sehen, ob eine Antwort eingetroffen ist)..


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verstehe "E-Mails prüfen" als
1. was ist gekommen?
2. was davon kann ignoriert werden oder was muss gelesen werden?
3. kurzer Überblick über Inhalt: "Muss ich das lesen?"
4. Wenn ja: Lesen, das fällt aber streng genommen nicht unter "prüfen" im gegebenen Kontext.

Eine andere Bedeutung wäre "Auf Viren prüfen", "auf Phishing prüfen", wie von Bernd beschrieben. Das erfordert zusätzlichen Kontext.

Duden

prüfen
Duden 1 d


> die Eigenschaften, den Zustand von etwas festzustellen suchen



"Prüfen" hat sehr viele Bedeutungen.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Frage zum Kontext: Ich fasse es als umgangssprachlichen Kontext auf. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> _Ich habe die Liste meiner E-Mails noch nicht geprüft_


Das sagt wirklich niemand, komplett nicht-idiomatisch.

Ich würde selbst sagen:

_Ich habe meine E-Mails leider noch nicht gecheckt.
Ich habe meine E-Mails noch nicht gelesen._


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Das sagt wirklich niemand, komplett nicht-idiomatisch.
> 
> Ich würde selbst sagen:
> 
> _Ich habe meine E-Mails leider noch nicht gecheckt.
> Ich habe meine E-Mails noch nicht gelesen._


Worin besteht bei Dir der semantische Unterschied?

Ich sehe einen sehr großen.


----------



## Kajjo

"Noch nicht gecheckt" kann auch nur das Sichten der Absender oder das Suchen einer bestimmten, wichtigen E-Mail sein, während "gelesen" zumindest impliziert, dass man sie wirklich gelesen oder zumindest überflogen hat.

Beides kann aber im Kontext der Titelfrage eine sinnvolle Antwort sein, je nach dem, was man wirklich meint.


----------



## Hutschi

Das bedeutet: _to check_ und _checken _sind partiell (abhängig vom Kontext) falsche Freunde.


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Bei _Emails prüfen_ würde man an so etwas denken wie z.B. zu überprüfen, ob eine Mail echt ist oder vieleicht ein Phishing-Versuch.


Vielleicht auch in diesem Kontext?

A. Warum hast du die E-mail noch nicht geschickt?
B. Ich habe schon.
A. Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut und ich habe nichts gefunden.
B. Warte, ich prüfe mal meine gesendeten E-mails.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das bedeutet: _to check_ und _checken _sind partiell (abhängig vom Kontext) falsche Freunde.


Wie meinst du das? Man benutzt _checken_ im Deutschen doch nur darum, um das Bedeutungssprektrum von _to check_, für dass es keine native Entsprechung gibt, übertragen zu können. Ich kann die Aussage nicht nachvollziehen. (Wenn man mal die sehr umgangssprachliche Bedeutung _checken=kapieren, verstehen_ außer Acht lässt.)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich meine: für "to check" brauchen wir zwei (oder mehr) Wörter in Deutsch. Diese sind nur in ihrem entsprechenden Bereich synonym mit "to check".
Siehe:


Kajjo said:


> "Noch nicht gecheckt" kann auch nur das Sichten der Absender oder das Suchen einer bestimmten, wichtigen E-Mail sein, während "gelesen" zumindest impliziert, dass man sie wirklich gelesen oder zumindest überflogen hat.
> 
> *Beides kann aber im Kontext der Titelfrage eine sinnvolle Antwort sein, je nach dem, was man wirklich meint.*


Das Falsche ist jeweils nicht synonym. Man kann nicht das gesamte Spektrum von "to check" mit "checken" wiedergeben, und ob Dein Beispiel: 


berndf said:


> checken=kapieren


mit "to check" wiedergegeben werden kann, weiß ich nicht genau. Wenn ich Deine Antwort recht verstehe, geht das nicht.
(Ich habe jeweils Infinitiv genommen, um die Sprache mit darzustellen.)


----------



## manfy

Perseas said:


> Vielleicht auch in diesem Kontext?
> 
> A. Warum hast du die E-mail noch nicht geschickt?
> B. Ich habe schon. Hab' ich schon!
> A. Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut und ich habe nichts gefunden.
> B. *Warte, ich prüfe mal meine gesendeten E-mails.*


Ja, da gibts sicher Leute, die das so sagen. Aber "prüfen" hat halt oft so einen Beigeschmack von "testen" oder "detaillierte Kontrolle des Zustands oder Überprüfung der Korrektheit".
"Checken" andererseits hat eher die Konnotation von "schnellem Nachschauen, was denn da los ist."

Ich würde oben wahrscheinlich einfach sagen: Warte, ich check' mal meine Outbox.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich meine: für "to check" brauchen wir zwei (oder mehr) Wörter in Deutsch. Diese sind nur in ihrem entsprechenden Bereich synonym mit "to check".
> Siehe:
> 
> Das Falsche ist jeweils nicht synonym. Man kann nicht das gesamte Spektrum von "to check" mit "checken" wiedergeben, und ob Dein Beispiel:
> 
> mit "to check" wiedergegeben werden kann, weiß ich nicht genau. Wenn ich Deine Antwort recht verstehe, geht das nicht.
> (Ich habe jeweils Infinitiv genommen, um die Sprache mit darzustellen.)


Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, was du meinst. _Checken_ gibt es, wie gesagt, nur um English _to check _wiederzugeben und _checken=kapieren_ habe ich explizit *ausgeschlossen* von dieser Betrachtung, weil das nur in ultra-umgangssprachlichen Registern funktioniert.


----------



## Hutschi

Nochmal, vielleicht gelingt es mir jetzt:
Kajjo hat ein Beispiel genannt, wo man "checken" nicht für "to check" verwenden kann.
Für mich war es einleuchtend. Wenn man "checken" trotzdem verwendet, ist es in der angegebenen Bedeutung ein falscher Freund.
Das von Dir ausgeschlossene können wir zwar ausschließen, aber es ist ausgeschlossen, weil es offensichtlich ein fascher Freund ist.


----------



## Hutschi

PS:

check - LEO: Übersetzung im Englisch ⇔ Deutsch Wörterbuch

Man kann nur einen kleinen Teil der Bedeutungen mit "checken" übersetzen. Leider ist die Liste viel zu lang, deshalb kann ich sie nicht zitieren.

Dabei sind in lockerem Zusammenhang mit dem gegebenen Kontext: ankreuzen, prüfen, überprüfen, Nachforschungen anstellen etc.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Nochmal, vielleicht gelingt es mir jetzt:
> Kajjo hat ein Beispiel genannt, wo man "checken" nicht für "to check" verwenden kann.


Ich habe @Kajjos Beiträge noch einmal gelesen und kann eine solche Aussage nicht finden. Kannst Du mir helfen?


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Noch nicht gecheckt" kann auch nur das Sichten der Absender oder das Suchen einer bestimmten, wichtigen E-Mail sein, während "gelesen" zumindest impliziert, dass man sie wirklich gelesen oder zumindest überflogen hat.



Wenn "to check" "lesen" bedeutet, kann es nicht lediglich "sichten" sein. "Sichten" passt zu "checken", "lesen" nicht.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Wenn "to check" "lesen" bedeutet, kann es nicht lediglich "sichten" sein.


Wenn _lesen_ und _sichten_ nicht dasselbe bedeutet, heißt das aber nicht, dass _checken_ oder_ to check_ nicht beides umfassen kann. Ich glaube, da hast du ihn missverstanden.


----------



## Kajjo

Kajjo said:


> "Noch nicht gecheckt" kann auch *nur *das Sichten der Absender oder das Suchen einer bestimmten, wichtigen E-Mail sein


Checken kann natürlich Lesen beinhalten, muss es aber nicht.

Das "checken / to check" in _manchen_ Bedeutungen ein _false friend_ ist, müssen wir doch gar nicht diskutieren. Das gilt ja für fast alle Wörter, die mehrere Bedeutungen haben. Aber in der hier beabsichtigten deutschen Bedeutung ist es kein _false friend_, sondern passt haargenau.


----------



## Hutschi

Welches ist die hier beabsichtigte deutsche Bedeutung?


thtamas said:


> Wie kann ich sagen wenn in der Früh ich eine Besprechung habe und mein Kollege fragt, ob ich schon eine Antwort bekommen habe, und ich will sagen, dass ich weiß nicht weil ich meine E-Mail noch nicht ....?
> "Überprüfen" klingt mir nicht so gut hier, vielleicht "mir noch nicht angeschaut habe"?


Hier stimmt es genau. ("Checken" passt hier, lesen ist nicht unbedingt erforderlich, aber nicht ausgeschlossen.)

Ich hatte Dich so verstanden, dass Du (genaues) Lesen vs. Überfliegen/Sichten meinst und als Kontrast zur beabsichtigten Bedeutung geschrieben hast.

Gesucht war "prüfen/sichten/checken" (in diesem Sinn).


----------



## anahiseri

wenn schon "prüfen", dann aber lieber "überprüfen"
*aus dem Duden:  prüfen *
 auf Qualität, Funktionstüchtigkeit hin untersuchen
im Hinblick auf die Richtigkeit, .... Brauchbarkeit  kontrollieren
*überprüfen :  *Synonyme: durchgehen, durchsehen


----------



## διαφορετικός

thtamas said:


> vielleicht "mir noch nicht angeschaut habe"?


Ich finde das eine gute Formulierung. "Ich habe (mir) meine E-Mails noch nicht angeschaut." (Manche würden "angesehen" statt "angeschaut" sagen.)
"Checken" ist mir persönlich etwas zu "denglisch" (aber viele Leute verwenden dieses Wort).
"Sichten" klingt für mich ein wenig gehoben (je nach Kontext _zu_ gehoben), das mag aber an meiner Schweizer Umgebung liegen.


----------

